# I think tirerack is great but their weights have always been off . . .



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

As a lot of you know, I've gotten a number of wheels and tires form tirerack and they are definitely excellent as far as service goes.

I placed my order with Gary for 225/45/17 Contiextreme's and was given a weight from another guy at tirerack a month or two ago of 20.5lbs per tire 

I got them and they came in at 23- 24 lbs. per tire . . . I mounted them on my type 44 winter wheels and they total weight is about 48 lbs per wheel . . . which went up form the old Pilots (that had wear on them) which were around 46 lbs.


Kudos to Gary for taking the order and having them to me by the next day He is great and I think tirerack is great as well but why are the weights never correct :dunno:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I have to wonder if they really take the time to weigh all the wheels and tires in the various sizes. There has to be quite a bit of variation when one moves from one size to another. I think for the wheels, they list the weights given to them by the manufacturers.


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

AF330i said:


> As a lot of you know, I've gotten a number of wheels and tires form tirerack and they are definitely excellent as far as service goes.
> 
> I placed my order with Gary for 225/45/17 Contiextreme's and was given a weight from another guy at tirerack a month or two ago of 20.5lbs per tire
> 
> ...


They obviously don't weigh them, and don't want to be bothered. In a recent Bridgestone RE 750 thread, Gary posted a completely bogus weight for the 235/45R17. I had to go to Bridgestone USA for the (correct?) weight, which was over two pounds heavier. Wheel/tire weight has a significant impact on the car's performance. Perhaps we could start a Bimmerfest database. I would be willing to have my 530 Sport Style 42/Bridgestone RE 750 package (which I believe to be significantly...5 lbs. or more... heavier than the stock sport fitment), as well as my Style 42/Dunlop 2000 spare, weighed at the next rotation to contribute.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

It is definitely strange and I really have no idea of how they get their weights . . . I can tell you this, I have purchased 3 sets of wheels & 4 sets of tires in the last 7 months . . . the weight has been wrong on 5 out of 7 times and if you know how anal I am about the weights then you would definitely understand my frusteration . . . 

I want to beleive tirerack does weigh the wheels & tires on the premises but I think Phil is right about them getting the weight from the manufacturer

The crazy thing is, we are not the only board that places so much emphasis on wheel and tire weight . . . all the forums that they sponser gets the same weight questions.


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

AF330i said:


> It is definitely strange and I really have no idea of how they get their weights . . . I can tell you this, I have purchased 3 sets of wheels & 4 sets of tires in the last 7 months . . . the weight has been wrong on 5 out of 7 times and if you know how anal I am about the weights then you would definitely understand my frusteration . . .
> 
> I want to beleive tirerack does weigh the wheels & tires on the premises but I think Phil is right about them getting the weight from the manufacturer
> 
> The crazy thing is, we are not the only board that places so much emphasis on wheel and tire weight . . . all the forums that they sponser gets the same weight questions.


Well...I would not say that I am anal on the subject, but having just purchased RE 750s from the Tirerack, and knowing, first hand, what a drag on acceleration they are, I think it is an important subject. Especially important for the performance-oriented folks that come to sites like Bimmerfest. Also, I am going to mod my 530 to 245/18s, so I would like accurate information. I don't begrudge Tirerack, if this is "a bridge too far," but I do feel some of its representatives are misrepresenting their actual knowledge, just to get "the sale." On that score, I would expect Bimmerfest.com management to monitor and take the appropriate action.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

1RADBMR said:


> Well...I would not say that I am anal on the subject, but having just purchased RE 750s from the Tirerack, and knowing, first hand, what a drag on acceleration they are, I think it is an important subject. Especially important for the performance-oriented folks that come to sites like Bimmerfest. Also, I am going to mod my 530 to 245/18s, so I would like accurate information. I don't begrudge Tirerack, if this is "a bridge too far," but I do feel some of its representatives are misrepresenting their actual knowledge, just to get "the sale." On that score, I would expect Bimmerfest.com management to monitor and take the appropriate action.


I don't think they are misrepresenting themselves to get 'the sale' when it comes to tires since they sell the most popular brands and we all need tires at one point or another.

For example, If the Bridgestone SO3 was 27 lbs and the Pilot weighed 24 lbs and weight is important to you, then you might go with the Pilot . . either way you'd probably get them from tirerack since they have very good prices and very good customer service.

So what I am trying to say they have nothing to win or lose when giving a weight of a tire . .. A wheel on the other hand might make or break a sale since the selection is much more limited. Know what I mean ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

1RADBMR said:


> Well...I would not say that I am anal on the subject, but having just purchased RE 750s from the Tirerack, and knowing, first hand, what a drag on acceleration they are, I think it is an important subject. Especially important for the performance-oriented folks that come to sites like Bimmerfest. Also, I am going to mod my 530 to 245/18s, so I would like accurate information. I don't begrudge Tirerack, if this is "a bridge too far," but I do feel some of its representatives are misrepresenting their actual knowledge, just to get "the sale." On that score, I would expect Bimmerfest.com management to monitor and take the appropriate action.


I don't know why you harbor such feelings towards me/us...

That 25lbs spec is not a 'bogus weight' that I just made up off the top of my head. I sent a request to have the tire weighed and that was the result of my request. I was suspicious since it came out to be the same as the estimate, so I even asked them to double check since the weight came back as a round number. As I stated before I can't go back there myself and weigh the tire, I send requests for warehouse staff since salesman cannot operate the special forklifts use to get tires down from shelves that are over 2 stories tall.

In a similar thread about the 750 we all found Bridgestone had the wrong spec on diameter, is it not possible they had the wrong spec for weight as well?


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

AF330i said:


> I don't think they are misrepresenting themselves to get 'the sale' when it comes to tires since they sell the most popular brands and we all need tires at one point or another.
> 
> For example, If the Bridgestone SO3 was 27 lbs and the Pilot weighed 24 lbs and weight is important to you, then you might go with the Pilot . . either way you'd probably get them from tirerack since they have very good prices and very good customer service.
> 
> So what I am trying to say they have nothing to win or lose when giving a weight of a tire . .. A wheel on the other hand might make or break a sale since the selection is much more limited. Know what I mean ?


Ok...didn't catch the distinction between tire and wheel the first time around. However, Toyo Proxes T1-S seem to be the lightest top rated performance tire around, and Tirerack doesn't carry it. I'm beginning to believe there is a game of Liar's Dice going on in the weight category, which clearly (from my own personal experience) is important to the performance of the car. Particularly a 2001 530, which doesn't have an overabundance of excess torque to begin with.


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I don't know why you harbor such feelings towards me/us...
> 
> That 25lbs spec is not a 'bogus weight' that I just made up off the top of my head. I sent a request to have the tire weighed and that was the result of my request. I was suspecious since it came out to be the same as the estimate, so I even asked them to double check since the weight came back as a round number. As I stated before I can't go back there myself and weigh the tire, I send requests for warehouse staff since salesman cannot operate the special forklifts use to get tires down from shelves that are over 2 stories tall.
> 
> In a similar thread about the 750 we all found Bridgestone had the wrong spec on diameter, is it not possible they had the wrong spec for weight as well?


I have nothing against Tirerack, but I simply don't believe the 25 lbs spec. I talked to a local Firestone dealer the same day I called Bridgestone USA, and based on the published weight of the S03 (they were also surprised that the RE 750 weight was not published in any of their in-store documentation) and their own "hands-on" experience with the two tires, they estimated the weight of a 235/45R17 RE 750 at "about 30 lbs." That tracks with the info published in the recent RE 750 thread, that showed the 215/40R17 RE 750 as 3 lbs. heavier than the same size S03. So who am I (or anyone) to believe...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

One other thing I just realized on the tirerack website, I was playing around with the different wheels and see they have the Breyton Imagine 18 x 8.5 weighed in at 26.0 lbs.

This is WAY off . . .this wheel is 31 lbs . . . plus for some reason they show the SSR competition in the dark grey 18 x 8.5 weighing in the mid 20 lb range . ..aren't these wheels sopposed to be much lighter . . . something is very wrong with their wheel weights :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

AF330i, or anyone for that matter. We just recently started posting some wheel weights on the site, so there are bound to be some errors/ typos. If you find more like this, please email me directly and I'll send requests to get them corrected. :thumbup: Normally they can be corrected in the next web info update which usually occurs on a weekly basis.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I think its best to have ALL weights pulled from the site until the prob is corrected. This way no one is confused and should be best for all until this issue is fixed. We still have the info avail by call-in or email.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

aoplogy guys, I get a little whacked out when I stay up all night, backed my comments out of the thread

peace


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TeamZ4 said:


> aoplogy guys, I get a little whacked out when I stay up all night, backed my comments out of the thread
> 
> peace


I deleted my post so it's like it never happened :beerchug:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Hack, I agree with the overall premise that Gary is definitely a great guy and shouldn't be put down for any of his services here :thumbup:

I have purchased a lot of wheels and tires from tirerack and find both Gary & Jim to be great guys. The problem with your solution is that you cannot be to go a local tire store and weigh them yourself for a number of reasons or beleive me I would have done it.

The biggest problem is actually finding a tire store that would let get you each specified tire and then let you wiegh them . . . who knows if they even keep the type, and size that we want in stock.

But here is another problem that I find, the tire & wheel weights given out by some tirerack reps are not correct and it makes it very hard especially when your changing out a set of wheels to get an idea of how much weight the wheels they are going to be.

This is a factor that is too important to mess around with and can take an agile 3 series and make it not quite so agile.

I really don't think it's unreasonable to expect tirerack to provide accurate weight information especially since they have access to all the wheels, tires and weight machines and *Gary doesn't seem opposed to it either..*

Let me reiterate one point though, Gary should not disrespected or berated (sp?) for any reason, he is a good guy and is doing what he can with his available sources to help us.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

There are two types of weights we have. "actual" and "estimated". 

The majority of wheels we have 'actual' weight. Whenever I see a wheel that has an estimated weight I immediate send an inquiry to have that updated whether a forum member brings it up or not. 

About 75% of the tires that matter have exact weights(ie: we dont' weight 205/65R15 S rated all seasons...). From this point forward to avoid any confusion, I'll refer to any weights we dont' have an exact number on as 'estimated'. I have done this in the past in some cases, but I'll try to do so in every case so that no one is mistaken or mislead. I can often have someone in the warehouse weigh a product to get the actual weight. As I've mentioned before, this time of year is extremely difficult on our warehouse staff due to the doubling of business from winter tire sales, so it may take a few days to get answers on specifics. 

I appreciate most of you understanding.


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

The HACK said:


> You guys are tools. You want accurate measurement you can trust? Go measure them yourselves, or go to a local tire store and as them to measuer it in front of you on a physical scale. Why give Gary crap about his service here when he's providing it FREE OF CHARGE? All you guys want is to get information without lifting a single finger (well, I guess you DO need to lift a finger to type).
> 
> I can at least applaud AF330i for measureing all the wheels/tire he receives and keeping a database for it, which I have also started to do myself. If there's one thing I know for certain about internet forums, is that you can not believe ANYTHING anyone posts with 100% certainty unless you can verify it yourself. :thumbup:
> 
> How hard is it to figure out that Gary does not measure these wheels/tires himself (who could?) and to use the information he provides as a helpful tool to gauge the RELATIVE weight of each wheel/tire? They're for references, not for fact.


Well perhaps I am mistaken, but I believe Tirerack pays a sponsorship fee to "rent" this space and sell their product. Gary is, in essence, a vendor. In any event, the information he posts should be accurate, or at least not knowingly false. Noone is forcing him to post to any particular thread. Judging by the fact that they have removed all wheel weights from the Tirerack site, based exclusively I believe on this thread, I'd say AF330i did the entire community a great service. Gary does this for a living...you don't, Hack...I don't...for him the standard is different.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

rumatt said:


> I think 99% of us appreciate the help Gary gives here...


I agree!! Thanks Gary. :thumbup:


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

rumatt said:


> So because he pays money to support this board, we have more justification to give him a hard time?
> 
> If information is being given out incorrectly, it should be corrected; no question whatsoever. But I think the help gary gives here should earn him some respect and courtesy, not the other way around.
> 
> ...


Am I giving Gary a hard time? I think I'm just asking that mistakes be corrected. I am also pretty sure Gary is not paying the sponsership fee personally (If I'm wrong about that, I'm sure he will correct me.) and I'm pretty sure Gary is not going anywhere, unless his employer pulls him for some reason. Perhaps you should expect more, rather than I should expect less. 
Cheers,
Herb


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

1RADBMR said:


> Am I giving Gary a hard time? I think I'm just asking that mistakes be corrected.


Sure sounded inflammatory to me:


_They obviously don't weigh them, and don't want to be bothered_
_but I do feel some of its representatives are misrepresenting their actual knowledge, just to get "the sale." _ 
_I'm beginning to believe there is a game of Liar's Dice going on in the weight category_

I think it's great that they decided to remove all weight quotes until they were corrected. Maybe you felt there was some deliberate misrepresentation regarding tire weight, but to say you were "just asking that mistakes be corrected" doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm having a premonition that there will be more post deletions in this thread soon ... :eeps: 

:angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

elbert said:


> Sure sounded inflammatory to me:
> 
> 
> _They obviously don't weigh them, and don't want to be bothered_
> ...


Exactly. 1RADBMR, you openly called Gary a liar, and it's not cool and courteous at all. You're entitled to your opinions, but don't jump to conclusions too fast and accuse Gary or The Tire Rack of such major things. :thumbdwn:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Dan . . . it surprises me that a guy like you who is very performance oriented does not see the importance in wheel weight. I know you've experienced first hand what a heavy wheel can do to performance since you had those heavy replica 71's on your car . .. when you put your BBS wheels on, didn't you notice how much quicker and more agile your car got ?

I would think that experience alone would prove to you just how important wheel/tire weight is . . . I really don't understand how you don't see this issue as important . . .


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

elbert said:


> Sure sounded inflammatory to me:
> 
> 
> _They obviously don't weigh them, and don't want to be bothered_
> ...


OK...you got me...that was indeed a rhetorical question. And with your kind forebearance, I will forego any further comment, until I have one of my recently purchased RE 750s dismounted and weighed. Might take a week or so. Thanks for your opinions...truly.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

AF330i said:


> I would think that experience alone would prove to you just how important wheel/tire weight is . . . I really don't understand how you don't see this issue as important . . .


 :tsk:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42508

that is based on rather extensive experience :eeps:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=556057&postcount=4

I think you totally missed my earlier point (now deleted). The difference we're talking about is *maybe* 0.2 sec on the dragstrip. If it's only worth 0.2 sec improvement during 14 sec of continuous WOT from a standing start (max inertia occurs while starting from a dead stop) how much do you think it equates to in driving to work, passing a car on a 2 lane road, driving 8/10's on the onramp, etc. The truth is, in daily street use it's worth next to nothing. As for sprung vs unsprung weight, in a lightweight IndyCar five pounds on a corner is a big deal. On a 3200# street car the relative effect on handling, shock control, etc. is negligible. I work closely with the guys at Koni NA Motorsports. If you don't believe me, call them up and ask them yourself.

That doesn't even account for all the other dynamic factors involved with trying to effectively compare different brand and model tires. It's not so cut and dry to conclude that the lightest tire is the best choice. I'd probably feel bad about busting your bubble, except experience has also taught me that you aren't going to believe a word I'm telling you. All I can do is shake my head (hence my earlier LMAO comments). Your butt dyno is not anymore accurate than anyone elses. However, no flame intended and I won't argue the point, I'll let my experience alone speak for itself


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

TeamZ4 said:


> That doesn't even account for all the other dynamic factors involved with trying to effectively compare different brand and model tires. It's not so cut and dry to conclude that the lightest tire is the best choice.


Exactly (and the same goes for wheels too). :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TeamZ4 said:


> experience has also taught me that you aren't going to believe a word I'm telling you. All I can do is shake my head (hence my earlier LMAO comments). Your butt dyno is not anymore accurate than anyone elses. However, no flame intended and I won't argue the point, I'll let my experience alone speak for itself


TeamZ . . .first I want to tell you I appreciate your post, remove the tone in it that I am 'close minded' and I would have appreciated it even more . . . I always keep an openmind to what other people say and obviously you have experience to back it up which is even better.

The main reason why I am SOOOO concerned about wheel & tire weight was because I always think back to when I bought a set of Breyton Imagine wheels with Bridgestone SO3 tires, they came in at 58 to 59 lbs :yikes: and going from my stock 44 to 45 lb wheels/tires I felt a HUGE difference. I am not talking just about a 0-60 difference but an overall drivablilty difference. I remember when I would release my clutch and it sounded and felt like I was putting way too much strain on my cars components ... even if my car was able to handle this I certianly did not like the way my car felt. It felt heavier, less agile and didn't dance like it did with my lighter M68's

Now that is an extreme example but I also noticed the difference when I put on 49 lb GT3 wheels . . . yes it was a slight difference but it was there and when I would put back my lighter wheels, again my car *felt* better. To me it's not about 0-60 or even handling that next curve quicker that matters, it's about the overall *feel*.

Would 2 lbs of wheel or tire weight make a difference . .. I highly doubt it, in fact that 2 lbs. could be the difference of when the tire was brand new to when the tire was bald . . .

Anyway, my biggest argument here and I think even Gary agree's is that the information given out should be accurate so when a buyer purchases wheels and tires, they can take into consideration the weight.

In my experience a wheel and tire combo that weighs 4 to 5 lbs more is *felt* though I wouldn't say it's THAT big of a deal since the feeling is 'very' slight' however a 10+ lb difference per wheel IS a big deal and if you don't have the accurate weights for both the tire and the wheels then this could very well end up being the situation.


TeamZ4 said:


> That doesn't even account for all the other dynamic factors involved with trying to effectively compare different brand and model tires. It's not so cut and dry to conclude that the lightest tire is the best choice.


I agree with this 100% and would never recommend getting a lighter tire as a first priority but if the tires are *very close* in dry & wet performance and one additional factor is it is lighter then I'd go for the lighter tire . .


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

AF330i said:


> In my experience a wheel and tire combo that weighs 4 to 5 lbs more is *felt* though I wouldn't say it's THAT big of a deal since the feeling is 'very' slight' however a 10+ lb difference per wheel IS a big deal and if you don't have the accurate weights for both the tire and the wheels then this could very well end up being the situation.I agree with this 100% and would never recommend getting a lighter tire as a first priority but if the tires are *very close* in dry & wet performance and one additional factor is it is lighter then I'd go for the lighter tire . .


Preach On AF!

Of course we all recognize TZ4's experience, and I don't think anyone has seriously contradicted his tire weight message (heavily paraphrased perhaps to the point of corruption), that a few pounds per corner will make a lot less difference in lap time than driver skill. I have often heard similar discussions in the motorcycle community about premium suspension components.

In my experience (which includes 6 years of pro national motorcycle suspension work, and a lifetime of motorsports) some drivers can feel a pea in a stack of mattresses, and some drivers can't feel the difference between a log and a matress. I'll put cash money on AF being the sensitive type who will always enjoy the most sophisticated suspension and lightest tires and wheels his budget will tollerate, and that he can identify lighter wheels soley by feel. I'm with him. I didn't buy my car because it's the fastest. It's not, a chipped WRX would be a lot faster and cheaper. We get these cars for their balance and refinement. Lighter tires and wheels are more capably controlled by the cars suspension, without adding any stiffness, and sensitive drivers will feel and appreciate this.

It's all all about feel and balance. 2 lbs. per corner - no bigggie (although I'll bet TZ4 and AF would notice on their cars), 5 lbs. some will notice, 10 lbs. everybody should notice.

For lap times no doubt that driver skill, tire grip, properly set up suspension, good power characteristics, and a good alignment are all more important than a few pounds per corner. But it is equally just as certain that cars with lighter tires and wheels accellerate better, stop better, and track bumps better which is why TZ4 has gone to a lot of expense and some difficulty to get a VERY light set of shoes for his baby.

I know, I know, us pups who aren't national class drivers don't need to worry our pretty little (in reality, big bucket shaped) heads about wheel weights because we can turn faster lap times by attending a driving school. But it's only about lap times during a race, and then, only when there's just one vehicle on the course. When more people are on the track the only thing that matters is who crosses the line first







.

Rant over, donning fire proof underwear!
Have a productive off season and good racing next year!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

oh just admit it, he's a hairsplitter and you know it


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Ok, I left this thread alone for a little bit but after driving around on my winter type 44's for the last week I can say THERE is a difference.

I even took my M68's and weighed them in comparison and there is a 5 lb difference per wheel and like my usual past experience when initally putting the wheels on I felt my little difference but after a few days in everyday manuvers the weight is felt .. . there is no doubt the car is not as light on it's feet as it is with lighter wheels and if I could get lightweight wheels for winter time that were cheap and looked good I would .. . 

For those here that say they make no difference all I can say is some of us know our cars very well and others . . . well they don't :eeps:

Flame on baby :stickpoke


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

So…I call up one of my local tire and wheel distributors/installers and ask if I can come down and look at their HRE Wheel catalogue, and also get one of my Bridgestone RE750 tires dismounted so that I can weigh both the tire and the stock wheel. I explain that I am upgrading to 18” wheels and want an accurate weight for the OEM wheel to compare. The manager says, “Sure, no problem. Will you be buying a set of HRE wheels from us?” To which I reply, “I can’t guarantee that. As you know, the wheel is very expensive and I haven’t even seen one in person yet, but I will pay the labor to have the tire/wheel dismounted and weighed.” To which he replies, “No problem, come on down, we will be happy to weigh your tire and wheel.”

So…I arrive at my local tire and wheel distributor/installer, and he dismounts one of my RE 750s…and then proceeds to bring out this old, crusty, postage-stamp sized bathroom scale to weigh it on. (My confidence in said tire and wheel distributor/installer is beginning to wane a bit). First we weigh the dismounted tire: just a bit less (as best we can read the tiny dial) than 29 lbs. (I am feeling quite vindicated at this point). Then we weigh the Styling 42 wheel: 25 lbs. (OK…I can buy that). Then, after they put the tire and wheel back together, (almost as an afterthought on my part) we weigh the entire package: dead on 50 lbs.! (WTF?!) Then I stand on the scale, and it reads 8 lbs. higher than my scale at home. (“Um…look guys…I don’t think your scale is quite up to the task.”) 

So…I ziggy back home to get my relatively new Taylor Professional large dial, personal weight scale. Upon returning, we go through the same process…this time with me standing on the scale and taking the difference between my weight and the weight of me holding the tire, the wheel, and the package: 26 lbs. for the tire, 23 lbs. for the wheel, and a bit over 49 lbs. for the package. (Check Sum!)

So…by my reckoning (and in spite of the fact that the Bridgestone USA tech center gave me a weight of just over 27 lbs.), I owe Gary a big apology for doubting that he had the tire weighed and came up with 25 lbs. I am certainly not going to quibble over a pound, and it is quite possible…quite likely in fact…that Tirerack has a more accurate scale/method for weighing tires and wheels (Doesn’t speak well of Bridgestone USA though). Gary, if I have not groveled enough thus far, PM me…I will grovel some more.
Cheers,
Herb


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Herb . .. your a really good guy to come out and say that . . . 

the cheers go to you for sure :thumbup::thumbup:

Also, I give you a lot of credit for taking that much time to weigh everything out ... twice !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

1RADBMR said:


> So&#8230;by my reckoning (and in spite of the fact that the Bridgestone USA tech center gave me a weight of just over 27 lbs.), I owe Gary a big apology for doubting that he had the tire weighed and came up with 25 lbs. I am certainly not going to quibble over a pound, and it is quite possible&#8230;quite likely in fact&#8230;that Tirerack has a more accurate scale/method for weighing tires and wheels (Doesn't speak well of Bridgestone USA though). Gary, if I have not groveled enough thus far, PM me&#8230;I will grovel some more.
> Cheers,
> Herb


No groveling needed, I really do appreciate you coming forward with that info :thumbup: It makes me feel better as well, as know now I know that my guy in the warehouse DID actually weigh the tire!


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> No groveling needed, I really do appreciate you coming forward with that info :thumbup: It makes me feel better as well, as know now I know that my guy in the warehouse DID actually weigh the tire!


Thanks for being so gracious. My compliments to your guy in the warehouse.


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

AF330i said:


> Herb . .. your a really good guy to come out and say that . . .
> 
> the cheers go to you for sure :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Also, I give you a lot of credit for taking that much time to weigh everything out ... twice !!!


AF,
Thanks. I also weighed my spare (same wheel with the OEM Dunlop SP 2000): 44 lbs. Now my scale may not be perfect, but I am fairly confident that the error is in the same direction. Which is to say, I am fairly confident about the 5 lbs. difference. And I do feel the difference on my 530i. Tire/wheel weight WILL be a priority on any future selections/mods to my car.
Cheers,
Herb


----------

